# External focus tip



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

If you want good concentrational powers I suggest you practice in a noisy environment. Its like weight training. You wouldn't use tin cans would you ? So its the same with your mind. A quiet, peaceful environment is good but a distracting one is even better.


----------

